# how'd you decide when to have your first baby?



## Charlotte Ashlock (Feb 3, 2017)

I'm trying to decide when I should start trying to conceive, and it's a tough decision. I'm married and have a good job, but I'm still scared that I'm not prepared enough. I really want a baby, but will I do a good enough job at being a parent? People reassure me that I will be a good parent, but honestly it looks so hard. What gave you the courage to start trying to conceive?


----------



## Xerxella (Feb 6, 2008)

You just want to. I always say, there's only one reason to have a child. And that's because you want to have a child. That's it. 

Great parents are out there in every shape and size. Poor, rich, working, stay at home, young, old, you name it. There's no physical description of a great parent. If you want to do it, do it.


----------



## Emilia.H (Mar 11, 2017)

If you feel that you can take care of a small child who can not live without you, then it's time. Of course finances are also very important. you w'll need buy vitamins, drugs and stuff.


----------



## Nazsmum (Aug 5, 2006)

Charlotte Ashlock said:


> What gave you the courage to start trying to conceive?


I don't think that it takes courage. It is hard work to be a good parent. That is were the courage comes in. :wink:


----------

